# Qualunque



## Aloha

Devo scrivere il plurale di:

-Qualunque esso sia.

-Qualunque essi siano???


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Aloha said:


> Devo scrivere il plurale di:
> 
> -Qualunque esso sia.
> 
> -Qualunque essi siano



Direi di sì, qualunque è un aggettivo indefinito invariabile.


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, però io credo che _qualunque_ si usa solo al singolare, o no?


----------



## Stiannu

In generale, eviterei di usare _qualunque_ e cambierei la forma della frase.
Prova a fornire più informazioni sul contesto...


----------



## Salegrosso

O forse _Quali essi siano?_ 
Ci si avvicina, ma forse non e' proprio il SUO plurale.


----------



## Mariano50

Qualunque è invariabile e singolare, solo posposto può riferirsi ad un plurale: " sono delle persone qualunque"
In questo cavillo sottintenderei "essi" :
"quali che siano...."
Solo un'idea....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

irene.acler said:


> Mm, però io credo che _qualunque_ si usa solo al singolare, o no?



*Garzanti*:  nell'uso ant., anche riferito a plurale: _qualunque essi siano_ .


----------



## la italianilla

Sì però nell'uso antico...sinceramente anch'io avevo sempre pensato "qualunque essi siano" come corretta, ma guardando il De Mauro on line mi sa che avete ragione...risulta sempre singolare se aggettivo indefinito...(non si parla né di uso antico né moderno!)
Nell'uso come avverbio riporta un "tutti" per il suo plurale nell'esempio dei "costi" nelle Polirematiche:



> qua|lùn|que
> agg.indef., agg.rel., pron.rel.indef.
> FO
> 1a agg.indef., *solo sing.*, l’uno o l’altro indifferentemente, qualsiasi: telefona in q. momento, si spaventa per q. cosa, attacca bottone con q. persona
> 1b agg.indef., *solo sing.*, posposto con valore limitativo, comunque sia, privo di particolari requisiti: un giorno q., una marca q.; con connotazione spreg., ordinario, comune: gente q., persone q., come tante altre; l’uomo q., l’uomo medio, l’uomo della strada
> 2 agg.rel., con valore indefinito, seguito da una proposizione con verbo al congiuntivo, o, ant. e pop., all’indicativo, l’uno o l’altro che: q. cosa tu le dica, non va mai bene
> 3 pron.rel.indef. OB LE chiunque: batte col remo q. s’adagia (Dante)
> Varianti: qualunche
> 
> Polirematiche
> a qualunque costo loc.avv. CO a ogni costo, a tutti i costi: riuscirò a q. costo a qualunque patto loc.avv. CO a qualunque costo, a tutti i costi in qualunque caso loc.avv. CO in ogni caso: in q. caso, vieni almeno a cena!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì in effetti ho controllato il De Mauro pure io per vedere se quello che pensavo era vero o no, e sembra che anche lui dica che si usa al singolare...


----------



## Mariano50

Il Gabrielli 2008 online, voce di ricerca "quale":

"D agg. indef. m. e f.
1 (con funzione relat., spec. seguito da _che_ e dal v. al congiunt.) Qualunque: _bisogna che lo compriate, quali che siano le vostre possibilità economiche"_


----------



## Crisidelm

Se "chiunque" può essere plurale ("chiunque essi siano"), non vedo perché "qualunque" non possa esserlo.


----------



## Mariano50

Crisidelm said:


> Se "chiunque" può essere plurale ("chiunque essi siano"), non vedo perché "qualunque" non possa esserlo.



Confesso di usarlo spesso anch'io come plurale, ma i dizionari sono di parere unanime:

Gabrielli:
[chiùn-que]
A pron. person. indef. (solo sing.)
1 Qualunque persona, ogni persona: c. sarebbe disposto ad ammetterlo; riesce ad andare d'accordo con c.

Sabatini-Coletti:
chiunque
[chi-ùn-que] pron. inv. (riferito solo a persona, solo sing.)

De Mauro:
chi|ùn|que
pron.indef., pron.rel.indef.
FO
1 pron.indef., solo sing., qualunque persona, chicchessia:


----------



## Crisidelm

Si sbagliano: semplice


----------



## Mariano50

Speriamo. Oremus!


----------



## Crisidelm

Di esempi d'uso di "chiunque essi siano" ce ne sono oltre 14.000 in Internet, alcuni in documenti ufficiali dell'UE, di organizzazioni varie, in uno scritto di Sant'Agostino...


----------



## Aloha

Conclusione?


----------



## bubu7

Aloha said:


> Conclusione?


 
In conclusione, chi voglia parlare un italiano corretto seguirà le esplicite indicazioni dei vocabolari che sono unanimi nell’indicare il solo uso al singolare nell’italiano moderno.

Saremo però sempre liberi di sostenere che i dizionari sbagliano e che la seconda frase che hai scritto è corretta.

A te la scelta…


----------



## Necsus

Condivido quanto detto da bubu, ma io francamente sarei un po' meno conciliante nel valutare l'asserzione secondo cui i vocabolari sbagliano, perché dovremmo parimenti sostenere che le grammatiche sbagliano, e che l'unica tesi da riconoscere come valida è la nostra, o riscrivere le regole in base alla frequenza d'uso riscontrata in rete, senza soffermarci sulla correttezza o meno.

Di fatto, la regola che a tutt'oggi si trova nelle grammatiche è che _chiunque_ e _qualunque_ sono 'indefiniti collettivi' (come _qualsiasi, ciascuno, cadauno, ogni, ognuno, tutto_), la cui caratteristica è proprio quella di essere usati solo al singolare, tranne _tutto,_ e _qualunque/qualsiasi_ in un caso particolare (più avanti).

_Chiunque_ è un pronome_,_ che può avere anche valore di relativo _[chiunque dice/dica questo sbaglia],_ e corrisponde all'aggettivo _qualunque_, con il significato di 'qualunque persona' _[chiunque lo capirebbe];_ può essere usato, sempre invariabile al singolare, sia al maschile che al femminile.

_Qualunque_, aggettivo, è anch'esso sempre invariabile al singolare, e può accompagnare un sostantivo plurale (eccezione di cui sopra) solo nel caso che lo segua _[io non compro delle scarpe qualunque],_ assumendo una sfumatura negativa, altrimenti il suo plurale può essere reso con _quali che siano_.

La grammatica di Serianni (VII, 182) riporta un uso antiquato di _qualunque_ anteposto a un plurale con esempi da Nievo ["...qualunque siano i suoi fondamenti filosofici"] e Palazzeschi ["qualunque fossero le escandescenza..."] e conclude dicendo "Correntemente, si direbbe soltanto: «quali che siano i suoi fondamenti», ecc."

Queste, per coloro a cui interessano, sono le regole. Poi, come detto, liberi di sostenere che è giusto reinterpretarle, o promuovere un uso giudicato più moderno, che però in questo caso sarebbe al massimo un ritorno a quello antico e superato..!


----------



## Salegrosso

Anche a me non sembra questa grande intraprendenza ribelle scrivere _qualunque+plurale._
Magari una certa audace indipendenza di scrittura si puo' sfoggiare nell'aggettivazione, o nel coniare sensati neologismi, ma qui mi pare che non valga la pena...


----------



## Necsus

Salegrosso said:


> Anche a me non sembra questa grande intraprendenza ribelle scrivere _qualunque+plurale._
> Magari una certa audace indipendenza di scrittura si puo' sfoggiare nell'aggettivazione, o nel coniare sensati neologismi, ma qui mi pare che non valga la pena...


Sono d'accordo, certo. Però a mio modo di vedere può essere decisamente dannoso, in nome di una personale visione di alcuni usi della lingua, suggerire a chi ci legge l'idea che i codici che la regolano non siano attendibili.


----------



## Crisidelm

Neanche se è vero? Se tra l'Italiano dei dizionari e l'Italiano che la gente parla per le strade c'è uno iato, cosa dovremmo dire? "Chiunque" ad esempio, è usato spesso e volentieri al plurale, specialmente con il verbo "essere": credo sia esperienza di tutti, tutti i giorni. Ma nonostante ciò dovremmo dire a chi ci chiede spiegazioni al riguardo:"Ma è solo singolare perché i dizionari dicono così"? Io non ci sto.


----------



## Saoul

In realtà credo che il discorso di Necsus sia diverso e mi trova estremamente d'accordo. 

Non credo che lui stia parlando della vita in generale ma di WRF. 
Diversi stranieri, che stanno imparando l'italiano leggeranno questo thread e io non credo che facciamo loro un favore a veicolare il concetto che le grammatiche e i vocabolari sbagliano perché nella vita di tutti i giorni si dice altro.

Inoltre il fatto che ci sia uno iato tra ciò che le grammatiche riportano e ciò che la gente dice, non vuol dire assolutamente che ciò che la gente dice sia corretto. 

Il discorso è molto semplicemente che non abbiamo l'autorità per mettere ufficialmente in discussione ciò che le grammatiche sostengono, ma possiamo dire molto chiaramente ai nostri amici stranieri che ciò che le grammatiche riportano spesso non rispecchia l'uso che si fa della lingua.

Questo accade in italiano come in qualsiasi altra lingua del mondo.


----------



## Crisidelm

Veramente su WRF, da quel poco che lo frequento, vedo spesso che si ricorre ai dizionari come una volta si ricorreva a "ipse dixit": supina accettazione di quanto riportano.


----------



## Saoul

Ecco, da quel poco che lo frequenti. Ad ogni modo, ritieni di avere l'autorità di negare ufficialmente qualcosa espresso da una grammatica o da un dizionario? 
Potresti motivarla in modo un po' più approfondito che non "io non ci sto!"?


----------



## Crisidelm

L'ho già fatto: mi vuoi forse dire che non hai mai sentito usare "chiunque" al plurale? E che la cosa ti suona strana e sbagliata ogni volta che lo senti?
"Prima sono venute delle persone che hanno chiesto di te, ma ho detto loro che eri troppo occupato. Mi hanno detto che sono tuoi amici, però..."
"Chiunque fossero, hai fatto benissimo a non disturbarmi".
"Chiunque fosse" suonerebbe male, dato che è specificato che erano più di uno, e non ci sarebbe accordanza evidente...Probabilmente in una situazione simile, se dicessi "chiunque fosse" la persona con cui parlo direbbe:"Comunque non era una persona, erano due (o tre o quattro)..." perché potrebbe credere che non ho ben inteso che erano più persone...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crisidelm said:


> L'ho già fatto: mi vuoi forse dire che non hai mai sentito usare "chiunque" al plurale? E che la cosa ti suona strana e sbagliata ogni volta che lo senti?
> "Prima sono venute delle persone che hanno chiesto di te, ma ho detto loro che eri troppo occupato. Mi hanno detto che sono tuoi amici, però..."
> "Chiunque fossero, hai fatto benissimo a non disturbarmi".
> "Chiunque fosse" suonerebbe male, dato che è specificato che erano più di uno, e non ci sarebbe accordanza evidente...Probabilmente in una situazione simile, se dicessi "chiunque fosse" la persona con cui parlo direbbe:"Comunque non era una persona, erano due (o tre o quattro)..." perché potrebbe credere che non ho ben inteso che erano più persone...



Premesso che nello specifico io sembro essere uno dei pochi che trova accettabile qualunque usato al plurale, credo che Saoul e Necsus parlino in generale.
I dizionari sono dei riferimenti per la lingua ed il fatto che il mio vicino di casa, che probabilmente non ha frequentato "le scuole alte" (da noi si dice "le scuole alte", ma forse non è corretto perchè i dizionari non lo riportano..) dica:
_
Carmelì, scendi il cane appapà che lo piscio

_non implica certo che sia corretto..


----------



## Salegrosso

Paulfromitaly said:


> I dizionari sono dei riferimenti per la lingua ed il fatto che il mio vicino di casa, che probabilmente non ha frequentato "le scuole alte" [...] dica:
> 
> _Carmelì, scendi il cane appapà che lo piscio_
> 
> non implica certo che sia corretto..


 
Questo esempio e' estremo, ma ha una potenza espressiva micidiale e fa ridere...  
Il fatto e' che la lingua si evolve, come su WR hanno gia' detto in molti, in modo tumultuoso e rapido e a volte effimero. 
I dizionari si evolvono anche loro, e cercano di fare al meglio un servizio utile ma ingrato, che inevitabilmente scontenta qualcuno. 
Ma meno male che ci sono, direi...


----------



## SunDraw

Crisidelm said:


> mi vuoi forse dire che non hai mai sentito usare "chiunque" al plurale? E che la cosa ti suona strana e sbagliata ogni volta che lo senti?


Personalmente non ho mai usato "chiunque" e "qualunque" al plurale, perché li conosco come forme al (solo) singolare.
Ho sempre usato "quali che" ovunque, in particolare nello scritto, salvo giri di frase in caso di particolare effetto pedantesco.
Chessò:


Crisidelm said:


> "Prima sono venute delle persone ..."
> "Chiunque fossero _*In ogni caso*_ hai fatto benissimo a non disturbarmi".


 
La mia posizione è _per questo caso_ che solo quando un diverso uso si sarà imposto al punto da essere insegnato ovvero riportato nelle grammatiche, allora mi adeguerò automaticamente.
Ad es. _da non molto_ ho iniziato ad usare, e confermare a chi me ne richiedesse ragione, il pronome "gli" al plurale.

Peraltro per altri casi io per primo, o cogliendo l'idea altrui, sento di poter ben forzare la regola attestata, ma nell'intendermi allora propositore d'evoluzione, con debita precisazione eventualmente, ad es. in sede di specifico confronto linguistico...


----------



## Necsus

Certo, Saoul e Paul, che la mia 'preoccupazione' riguarda esclusivamente WRF, nella vita chiunque è libero, a completamento dell'opera, di definirsi anche 'chiunqu*i*', qualora condivida con altri la convinzione di poter riscrivere grammatiche e dizionari in base a quelle che sono le sue esperienze di parlante. Ma nel forum, non mi sento proprio di avallare un messaggio secondo cui 'i vocabolari sbagliano', come se il loro contenuto e il lavoro di studio, ricerca e documentazione che vi è dietro non li rendessero degni di alcun riconoscimento di validità. 
E questo non vuole dire nel modo più assoluto che in WRF i vocabolari siano il Verbo, tutt'altro, l'approccio nei loro confronti qui mi sembra essere sempre costruttivamente critico, quando vi siano gli strumenti per affrontarlo.
Però, sostenendo la liceità della forma plurale di _qualunque_ e _chiunque_, non viene supponentemente negato solo quanto riportato dai vocabolari, per altro in modo unanime, ma anche la regola espressa dalle grammatiche, che in questo caso non prevede alcuna deroga, se non in tempi passati. E potrò sembrare ripetitivo, ma secondo me non è accettabile, in un forum che si occupa di lingua, e che è frequentato da molti 'apprendenti', promuovere l'idea che le regole che la governano non abbiano validità. Possono essere oggetto di discussione, certo, o se ne può anche attestare la vetustà e registrarne le modificazioni, ma quando queste siano sollecitate a ragione dal variare dell'utilizzo della lingua e non frutto di errori senza fondamento. 
Aloha ha aperto la discussione per avere un'informazione sull'utilizzo di un termine, e a me sembrerebbe normale esporle qual è la regola che lo governa, qui quasi ignorata, e poi, nel caso, quali sono le eventuali deviazioni d'uso, non proporrei direttamente le seconde legittimandole come la forma da tutti utilizzata.

Ma questa ovviamente è solo la mia personale opinione e non si è certo tenuti a condividerla, come d'altronde io non condivido quella che mi ha spinto ad esprimerla.


----------

